# Aromasin On Cycle



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

So the pharm grade pills I got are just about impossible to split in half they are hard as rocks lol and break unevenly.

So not to over do it I am thinking of 25mg e3d instead of 12.5 eod.

Now I don't take into account the half life with Aromasin as much as I do how much estrogen has return in x amount of days and from what I have read up on through out these years some are even good with 12.5 2 times a week, it all depends if your bitch tit prone I guess and I have never been.

Running 1.5g a week of test and will do so for about 2 more weeks then drop it to 1g adding 400mg of Mast P and 200mg Tren.

No 1.5g of test is not too much for me not at all, I'm not a little guy but I will run an AI no matter what at that dose.

What are your experiences with Aromasin?


----------



## 86vette07 (Oct 16, 2013)

ive only tried it from extreme peptisides and its been ok, i would expect more, but its a liquid wouldnt mind taking a oral. im on 900 of test weekly..


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes you can go longer without taking Aromasin. Just like you said it may rise and fall in terms of peaks levels very quickly, but since Aroma is a suicide inhibitor your aromatase enzymes have been permanently decreased until the body can produce more causing a more prolonged effect on estrogen. 

For 1.5g/wk I know I'd be running 25mg / day. Currently running 500mg test (& 250iu HCG M/W/F) and taking aromasin 25mg M/W/F


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 16, 2013)

I've only used adex.  Is one better than the other?  Also, I sure wish I could get an ai with my other gear.  I like one stop shops, just sayin


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 16, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I've only used adex.  Is one better than the other?  Also, I sure wish I could get an ai with my other gear.  I like one stop shops, just sayin



Aromasin is a "suicide inhibitor" so there's no estrogen rebound (no need to taper off large doses). Also Aromasin can lower your total cholesterol whereas Adex will raise your total cholesterol. The only problem here is that Aroma lowers HDL and Adex raises LDL, generally the opposite of the direction we want these going.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> So the pharm grade pills I got are just about impossible to split in half they are hard as rocks lol and break unevenly.
> 
> So not to over do it I am thinking of 25mg e3d instead of 12.5 eod.
> 
> ...



with a pill cutter?
this is bad news! 

have you tried scoring the front and back side of the pill then placing it in a pill cutter and splitting them?

Try it if you haven't and let me know!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 16, 2013)

I found that its more about you then protocol with AI . at .5g test a week I barely needed a AI 12.5 e3d aromasin at 1g  I noticed alot more e2 side bumped to 12.5 ed blood work showed e2 in check at both doses


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2013)

when i first started using adc's aromasin, i used it like ed, or eod, and after 2 weeks crashed me e2 bad!! took a week or 2 off, and started feeling all bitchy so began with 25 mlg ever wed, and i was g2g, i was on 200 mlg tes, 2 shots hcg 250 iu each... ive used that one sponsors that got shut down, and it was awesome as well... did bw while on both and kept e2 right around 20-25 and felt amazing... ive always been told to use aromasin while on cycle, and anastrozole off cycle while on hrt... so far so good...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> with a pill cutter?
> this is bad news!
> 
> have you tried scoring the front and back side of the pill then placing it in a pill cutter and splitting them?
> ...



It's best to crush them then split the powder IMO the pill are rounded and hard to split equally.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> It's best to crush them then split the powder IMO the pill are rounded and hard to split equally.



Couldnt u also crush them and add alcohol so u know ur getting the correct amount from the powder?


----------



## chrisotpherm (Oct 16, 2013)

J20 said:


> Couldnt u also crush them and add alcohol so u know ur getting the correct amount from the powder?



You could but would need some good math for the liquid volume to powder ratio to understand what amount to draw up to achieve the desired dosage.  SFGiants has a great suggesting.  You can pick up a pill crusher at walmart in the pharmacy section near where the pill containers are.  

If you were to do an alcohol mix of sale one pill, would be easiest IMO to use a liquid oral syringe to pull two full amounts of 190 proof alcohol and put in an vial of choosing.  That way you know that if you pull one full syringe worth you get half of the AI.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 17, 2013)

About a year ago I used GWP stane at 12.5/day and it kept my E2 right at 30. I ran out of GWP's stane so I used some Pinn's stane at 12.5/day and my E2 crashed within 2 weeks. So it's hard to say if GWP's stane was underdosed or Pinn's was overdosed? Trust me you do not want to crush your E2 it's worse than having it high.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 17, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> About a year ago I used GWP stane at 12.5/day and it kept my E2 right at 30. I ran out of GWP's stane so I used some Pinn's stane at 12.5/day and my E2 crashed within 2 weeks. So it's hard to say if GWP's stane was underdosed or Pinn's was overdosed? Trust me you do not want to crush your E2 it's worse than having it high.



Interesting.  I just placed my first order with GWP for aromasin, Cialis and TG500.  I checked Cem and RUI, GWP was cheaper, a LOT cheaper on the TB500.  Hope I don't 'get what I paid for' and regret it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Interesting.  I just placed my first order with GWP for aromasin, Cialis and TG500.  I checked Cem and RUI, GWP was cheaper, a LOT cheaper on the TB500.  Hope I don't 'get what I paid for' and regret it.



You may.  they are the only place ive bought from where i had bateria grow in a vial of ghrp2.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 17, 2013)

Was that recent?  I heard something about them having problems a few years ago.  Guess all I can do now is hope for the best


----------



## SteelBlue (Oct 17, 2013)

Sweet... I jus ordered prami from them yesterday...... Anyway I took ar-r stane at 12.5 eod on 625mg/wk of test and 30 my dbol it crashed my e2 and I felt terrible so went to e3d and still felt like shit, quit taking completely an felt fine and estro was fine... It's def depends on the person...... Dam it I'm regretting my gwp purchase already


----------



## thealliance43 (May 30, 2018)

Can someone please let me know where to get some aromasin? I'm halfway through my cycle and I ran out. Sarms1 and Enhancedchemicals no longer sell it. I don't want to continue without it. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2018)

thealliance43 said:


> Can someone please let me know where to get some aromasin? I'm halfway through my cycle and I ran out. Sarms1 and Enhancedchemicals no longer sell it. I don't want to continue without it. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.



A lot of guys use alldaychemist or reliablerx from what i recall.


----------



## Yaya (May 30, 2018)

12.5 eod has helped great with recent bloat issues


----------

